# The disappearing dog



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is so cute!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She is the perfect size to be a bag inspector. Cute picture.


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

From the looks of it, I can tell that she's very good at cleaning out those bags! She's a real cutie-pie.


----------



## mackenziesdad (Dec 22, 2007)

What a great pic!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great picture. I think you should send it to Eukanuba and maybe get a free bag and advertising. She looks like a great spokesdog to me.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I think Carol's right...it would be a cute advertisement...you know...good to the last crumb!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

LOL!!! That's a great picture! It's always good to have a crumb master around. She probably keeps your kitchen floor spotless too!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> LOL!!! That's a great picture! It's always good to have a crumb master around. She probably keeps your kitchen floor spotless too!


There are no crumbs on the kitchen floor, but it does get kinda slimy!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

That's a great shot!! Good girl! Beamer would do the same if I let him


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

It is nice that she has a job. And one that she enjoys too!


----------

